# Crow Hunting



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Thinking about doing some crow hunting and was unsure on the hunter orange requirements? The book doesn't say you "have" to have orange but it also doesn't say you "don't". 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I believe that the only time you would need it would be during extended deer gun season or during the deer muzzle loader season. The regs do spell it out but; you won't find under Crow Hunting.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Crows are not color blind so, if you wear blaze, don't expect much action. There are lots of them around right now, so a decoy & a call , you should be into them.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

you don't need orange unless you can legally shoot a deer with a gun.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Samiam, Not true. Gonna quote the regs here.
Page 9 right above the picture of the oranges vests. "Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, deer gun weekend (dec 18 & 19)the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer seasonis unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land."


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntinbull said:


> Samiam, Not true. Gonna quote the regs here.
> Page 9 right above the picture of the oranges vests. "Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, deer gun weekend (dec 18 & 19)the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer seasonis unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land."


yea thats what I said if it is legal to hunt deer with a gun you need orange. If you can't shoot a deer with a gun then you don't.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I misunderstood your post. My fault. I thought you were saying unless you were carrying a firearm legal for deer you didn't have to wear orange. Glad we got this squared away. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntinbull said:


> I misunderstood your post. My fault. I thought you were saying unless you were carrying a firearm legal for deer you didn't have to wear orange. Glad we got this squared away. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Hey no problem. I may have dumb it down a little to much. That is so I can remember not so you can understand better. All the same Orange is a good idea when walking in and out.


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

i often wondered this. i do alot of dove hunting and there are guys in stands and blinds who dont wear it and are in full camo. always thought it as stupid


----------



## ShadowLurker (Nov 20, 2010)

cast and shoot said:


> i often wondered this. i do alot of dove hunting and there are guys in stands and blinds who dont wear it and are in full camo. always thought it as stupid


What's the point in wearing full camo if you're gonna wear blaze anyway? Especially non-breakup blaze. Also, are you sure those guys in the stands weren't bow hunting?

Blaze is a good thing for some people in some situations. However, I think it's a huge handicap with little safety payoff in other situations, like sitting in a stand. Just my opinion.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Crow hunting and dove hunting as well as coyote or predator hunting and turkey hunting are times when I DO NOT wear hunter orange WHILE I AM ON STAND. I still wear some to and from the field and put it in a camo bag while I hunt. Birds and predators will all key in on any color discrepancies.

When I dove hunt I DO wear safety glasses to guard against lofted shot. I am looking up into the air, shot if falling down out of the air, or carelessly aimed in my direction. God gave most people two eyes so they could make one really bad mistake and still go on. I don't wanna make that mistake.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> God gave most people two eyes so they could make one really bad mistake and still go on. .


damn, thats an awesome saying, i love the truth to it!


----------

